# مين يقدر يساعدني تكفون يا هل الخبره



## Safety Officer (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*للمهتمين في السلامة الصناعية في السعودية .. ارجو الدخول ..*

السلام عليكم جميعاً ..

شكرا للقائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع والكبير ..

لكن حبيت أعرف هل في معاهد في السعودية تعطي دورات سيفتي بشهادات معتمدة ؟
دورات أوشا مثلا ؟؟

كيف لي ان أحصل على شهادة معتمدة في السيفتي ؟؟

أنا safety officer في شركة انشاءات صناعية في مجال البترول والغاز ..
وحاب اطور من مستواي الوظيفي بأخذ دورات في مجال عملي ..


في انتظاركم


----------



## Safety Officer (23 نوفمبر 2008)

لااااااااااااا زلت انتظر الرد

https://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/home


----------



## saraab (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مرحبا فيك ....
فيه مركز بالجبيل الصناعيه اسمه ( مارد ) يعطي شهادات معتمده من بريطانيا .. وتقام الدورات في معهد دلة 
... والمحاضر هو الاستاذ صالح الصقعبي ... مدرب معتمد .. وانسان خلوق جدا ومتعاون ...
وميزة الدورات انه يوجد منها مسائية ,,,واذا بغيت معلومات اضافيه او اتصال بالمعهد ممكن ازودك بطريقة 
الاتصال !!
وفيه مركز في جدة الظاهر اسمه المستقبل ,,,


----------



## Safety Officer (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية عزيزي

حلو انه في الجبيل لأن دوامي بالجبيل ..

ممكن تزودني بعنوان المركز و وسيلة الاتصال فيه ؟

في انتظارك


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
يوجد ( مركزصناعة المجد للتدريب ) معتمد من مؤسسة التدريب الفني بالمملكة العربية السعودية وله برامج تدريبية بجميع انحاء المملكة 
ويعطي دورات الاوشا بانواعها وجمعيها معتمدة من امريك اويقدمها الدكتور وجدي فؤاد سيفين ومدربين عالمين
بالاضافة الى دورات دبلوما الناسب للمزيد من من المعلومات يمكنك الاتصال على (علي النعيمي)


----------



## Safety Officer (28 نوفمبر 2008)

يا اخوان اتمنى تعطوني ارقام اتصال بالمعاهد ما استفيد باسم المعهد بس

يا ليت تزودوني برقم اتصال


----------



## saraab (27 يناير 2009)

من جد اسف على التأخير لأني من زمان عن الموقع ,,,,
على كل حال المعهد تحصله فوق مركز العنقري للكمبيوتر اللي جنب كودو ...
واسف على التأخير ,,


----------



## 1q2w3e (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*دورات السلامة لعام 2011*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
ارفق دورات السلامة التي يعقدها معهد السلامة في الاردن 
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالسلامة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 نوفمبر 2010)

دورات جيدة بالتوفيق
ولن أعتبر الموضوع إعلان كون المعهد هيئة رسمية


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (17 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم 
حياك الله من عنده بالخيرات والمسرات , المكان الوحيد الذى يعطى هذه الشهادة هو معهد التبين للدراسات المعدنية -جمهورية مصر العربية -القاهرة -ش الحديد والصلب بالتبين (وعلى فكرة انا حاليا بأقوم بالدراسة فيه)
مدة الدراسة سنتان ,السنة الاولى -يعطى دبلوما ,وعند اجتيازها بنجح وبتقدير جيد على الاقل تستطيع الدراسة للسنة التالية لتحصل على الدبلوم التخصصى للسلامة المهنية المعادل للماجستير من الجامعات الاخرى وهذا هو التليفون المباشر للمعهد 225017105 00 _الاستاذة سامية شلبى
بس على فكرة التقديم كل سنة فى بداية شهر 8 حتى نهاية الشهر,ارجوا ان اكون وفقت فى الرد عليكم 
دعواتكم لنا


----------



## ملك الغاب (18 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية صديقي


----------



## ahmedwww1 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*استفسار عن العمل بهذا المجال و شروطه فى مصر*

السادة الافاضل العاملين بمجال السلامة المهنية
لى عند سيادتكم سؤال يهمنى جدا , اولا انا خريج كلية علوم قسم الفيزياء و لااسف لم اجد فرصة عمل منذ 3 سنوات و الحمد لله .... وقد عرفت ان مجال اسلامة والصحة المهنية من المجالات الواعدة فالسؤال هنا هل من لو اردت العمل بهذا المجال يلزمنى الحصول على شهادة معتمدة من مركز متخصص؟ ام انى لو درست ذاتيا من الدورات المميزة والمصادر التى اجدها على قسمكم يمكننى ان اجد ولو فرصة صغيرة 
مع العلم انى درست الاوشا بنفسى والحمد لله من خلال تحميل محاضرات ما
للاسف معهد السلامة بالقاهرة قد اغلق ابوابه بسبب شكوى ضده من وزارة العمل كما سمعت
كما ان الدراسة فيه تتطلب وقت وهو ما لا املكه للاسف 
وهل هناك مكان اخر يعطى هذه الدورات بمصر؟:4:
ارجوكم ان تردوا على واحتسبوا الاجر عند الله


----------



## adhamahmed (11 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم
انا ايضا خريج كليه علوم قسم علوم بيئه ولم اجد عمل مثلك تماما لكنى اخذت دورات فى الامن والسلامه يوجد اماكن كثيره فى مصر لاخد دورات الامن والسلامه راسلنى على الخاص وان شاء الله بعطيك كل المعلومات المتاحه


----------



## نعيم مقبل (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى من لديه اي معلومه او نصيحه استفيد منها. لا يبخل علي فيها 
بصراحه يا أخوان . أنا في بدايه الطريق في مجال السلامه والصحه المهنيه الله اكرمني بوظيفه في مصنع انتاجه (الكابلات الكهربائيه))
وأنا حبيت المجال وحاب اتعلم واطور نفسي في مجال عملي ..

وكمان يا أخون ابي خد دوره الاوشا ممكن احد يدلني على معهد في جده بيعطي الدوره



ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نعيم مقبل (17 ديسمبر 2010)

تكفووووووت يا شباب ابي معهد في جده وياليت رقم للاستفسار


----------



## cancellny (17 ديسمبر 2010)

لازم يكون معك شهادات معتمدة لهذه الدورات وأنا شخصيا أرشح لك مركز السلامة والصحة المهنية بالحجاز بمصر الجديدة


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى نعيم 

المجال كبير و شاسع

تحتاج ان تركز فيما يخص مصنعك و المخاطر فى العمل فى المصنع

لابد ان هناك من هو اكثر منك خبرة فى المصنع لابد ان تتعلم منة و تقرء فى الاوراق و المستندات فى القسم لديك و ان تفهم اجراءات العمل من المهندسين

و فى المنتدى هنا و الكثير من المواقع الاخرى سوف تجد الكثير

بعد فترة عمل تستطيع ان تأخذ الاوشا صناعات و اعتقد ان الكثير من الاخوة سوف يدلوك عن تواجدها بجدة

تحياتى


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اتواهمى قال:


> شكرا اخى الكريم ibrahimtawfick وكل عام وانت بخير وشكرا على هدة المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة وتمانيتا لك بتوافيق فى الدراسة وعقبل الدكتوراة ادا كان فية اى استفسر ممكن نحكى معك اخى الكريم ادا كان مفيش مانع وشكرا شكرا شكرا



حياك الله اخى الفاضل اتواهمى وان شاء توفق , مافى مشكلة ممكن نحكى ونتواصل فيما تريده ,هنا او على الايميل الخاص (كرمالك لا تشيل هم لهل الموضوع )
تحياتى العطرة ليكم


----------



## الغريب111 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

تحية عطره لكل الاعضاء...
بصراحة هذا الموضوع في بالي من فترة وعندي بعض الاسئله بالرغم من محاولتي بالاتصال بمعهد التبين لكن الخط مابيمسك معي وانا من السعودية؟؟؟
حاب اعرف كم تكلفة الدراسة للدبلوما والماجيستير ؟
وهل لازم اترك عملي واتفرغ للدراسة لاني سعودي واعمل بالسعوديه ؟ او توجد طريقه للدراسه عن بعد او حضور كورسات مكثفة او حضور الاختبارات فقط؟
ولكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير .....


----------



## علاء علي عاشور (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ماهي شروط الالتحاق بالمعهد ... وما هي التكلفة


----------



## mohamedsous (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*مساعده من أي أخ مصري اسكندراني !!*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أنا عاوز اخد دوره أوشا باذن الله وانا من اسكندريه ومش عارف مكان كويس موثوق فيه ويعطي شهاده معتمده ياريت لو أي حد يعرف مكان موثوق ويكون جربه يقولي عليه انا سمعت ان في مكان في العصافره ع البحر لو حد سمع عنه يقولي وجزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## مروان البرنس (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بعتلك على الخاص


----------



## محمد الحمزاوي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*
ارجو ارسال المحددات المسموح بها لفحوصات مياه اشرب من العكورة والعسرة والph والتوصيلية والpod,cod:33:​
ارجو ارسال المخاطر التي يمكن ان يتعرض لها اصحاب ورش تصليح السيارات (ميكانيك وكهرباء)​
ارجو ارسال محددات الرطوبة المسموح بها في ورش عمل الشبابيك الحديدوورش تصليح السيارات والمدارس​
*


----------

